# Anderson door-- lock actuator broken



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

How old is "older"?? Have you tried Andersen?? Their website should tell you if you can get the part from them or there is a local rep. Local lumberyards that sell Andersen can likely help, also. But i would not go to big box.


----------



## satz (Jan 15, 2009)

I just replaced mine and before that looked in lowes and HM . i even found a local door company which sells them the problem is mine was a older discontinued model.

so i ordered via calling them took 11 days to get the thing...slow service.
as its older i also needed the complete latch and lock 
unit.

satz


----------



## Read15 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for information... will go to local store to see if they can help.


----------



## EmilyP (Dec 28, 2008)

Read15 said:


> I have an Anderson door that is an older model that has been discontinued with the # 2579512. The lock actuator is broken and was wondering where I can purchase one to repair the door.


If your door glass date is 10 years or younger you could get one for free by calling 1-888-888-7020 ANDERSEN SERVICE CALL CENTER. Or check out the Andersen Dealer Locator on Andersenwindows.com web site and go buy a new one runs about $5 to $7 depending on the dealer.


----------



## Sanity Clause (May 28, 2011)

*You can fix that Andersen door actuator*

Just to make sure we are looking at the same thing, my "actuator" is a little thing that was shaped like a witch's hat. It had come loose and had fallen inside the little fixture/cage that goes in the door jam. I found it when I took the cage apart. I guess it comes soldered in very lightly, and I guess Andersen would like you to buy a whole mechanism. 

Here's what I did instead:
I took the little cage apart. At this point you could re-solder, but since I have no idea how to solder, I took a little hard plastic furniture tip and put it in behind the little witch's hat and jammed everything back together. I had to carve the little tip down and fold it a bit to get it to fit. You might want to start out with 2 of them in case you make a mistake. Any durable, hard plastic little thing will do. This was just what I had handy.


----------

